# E460 radio



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We have an E460 bought new last July from Glossop
Found out on the way home that no sound came from the Blaupunkt radio, and after getting it looked at under warranty was told that the connection was not set up right
It was fixed, and aside from a problem with a flat leisure battery, the radio performed fine since

After 3 weeks parked on the drive, I used it last week, and found the radio again looks like it's working, but no sound from the speakers

Had to send the unit to Glossop for checking, and have been advised that I will have to take the van to a Fiat dealer if the radio unit is not faulty because the wiring loom is Fiats responsibility

Would have liked a peripatetic technician to come and look but was told that this faciltiy was not an option We're supposed to be heading to France on 29th May, and hoped for the radio CD to be working; but the turn around at Blaupunkt is allegedly 10 days

It seems strange that the radio unit would light up, but not send an output to the speakers. Any one else had problems with the Blaupunkt units?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

While the harness does belong to Fiat, we do actually splice into the harness to power the radio from the leisure battery and also send audio to the speaker in the habitation area.

Reading your symptoms, I would suggest it could be a few things:

1) On the rear of the London, you will find a ISO connector, make sure all the pins are firmly pushed in.

2) The London has "short circuit" protection, where if a speaker is shorted, it will disconnect all the speakers. Again, looking at the ISO harness, check (with a multi-meter) any leakages between the ISO harness and the body earth.

If you wanted to check, drop me a PM with your e-mail address, and I'll mail you a wiring diagram.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

